

Ask HN: How do I build and grow human network? - weiqinlu

A bit of background and little rant. Apology in advance !<p>I am 29 and have little or no network at all. I know this may sound unbelievable but its true. I moved to US around 7 years back.<p>I have long forgotten people from school and college. Many were furious with me since I was really good in academics and maintained high ranks.<p>Then I joined small company where I could not make any long time friends. Only few people were known to me. But , not someone I could call for weekend fun trip. 
I have been staying alone in US. My first job I worked on was big team but, again not so good people ( terrible hygiene, attitude and trying to get rid of always ! )
Current job , again not someone I could call and discuss idea occurred to me.<p>1. I am a bit shy. It is occurring to me I really don&#x27;t know how to spark conversation ?<p>2. I don&#x27;t know if physical appearance matter? I maintain very good hygiene, dress appropriately but I&#x27;m little fat.<p>3. I deleted facebook because if sad feeling it was creating ( I admit it ! )<p>I posted this question to reddit but someone always comments on read &quot;How to win friends and influence people&quot;. I did that but that did not help.<p>I usually keep to myself , stay alone but I have really experienced downside of it. I really need to know and learn human connections and my human network. It may be little late but I believe in starting at some point.  I also understand that network is value proposition so I need to present something of value to have people in my network.<p>What are your thoughts, suggestions, books, IRL tricks, tactics to build and grow your network ?<p>I find many good advice on HN so any help is appreciated.<p>Keep rocking !
======
vrnut
1\. Where are you?

2\. Undelete facebook, don't read the news feed, let people add you and add
people you meet and let them invite you to events.

3\. Find out what messaging programs people use (Skype, etc.), install them
and keep in touch when possible.

4\. Go to meetups about things that interest you.

5\. Work on your english. Even better, if at all possible, go to language
related meetups and get teach someone your first language in exchange for them
improving your english.

6\. Lower your standards. When you don't know anyone you can't be super
choosy. You can raise your standards after knowing more people.

------
tinkerrr
What are you good at, and what's your definition of fun? Once you've figured
that out, go to Meetups related to those fields and you'll meet some people.
Grow your network by meeting their friends, and so on. It requires patience
and time, of course.

